# Lampe will sign in 3 days



## shelken (Aug 8, 2003)

According to Polish sources, the contract is agreed. It will look like that

1. Lampe signs a 3 yr deal with 4 year- team opiton , for around 3,2 mln

2. NYK will give Real 350 k in cash,

3. Lampe will give Real around 800k from his own salary in monthly installments , till april 2007 .


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*Hey*

Hey shelkin, great news, but who are your sources? And can you translate tham if necessary?


----------



## shelken (Aug 8, 2003)

the biggest newspaper in Poland has announced it few hours ago. They always have certain news. 


http://www1.gazeta.pl/sport/1,35335,1616536.html 


btw , check the photos from the gam ag. Serbia-Montenegro- http://www1.gazeta.pl/fotografie/5,35079,1602292.html - just click on the numbers on tle left ( from 1 to 6


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Good deal, he'll be a lot better player for the Knicks than Sweetney will ever be.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I just finished reading the same thing in MSGNETWORKS Knick forum, but the link was in Polish. I can't read polish, so I don't know what the article was saying. Let's get some confirmation going on here...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Great pickup for the Knicks -- even if Lampe isn't as good as a high lottery pick (like some were listing him as), he still looks like a second round steal.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Acadamia does have it's uses*

Lets try this for starters:

<b>
Wing maciej Lampe leaves for new york 18 -years old polish < poland > today, where contract will sign with group new york Knicks. Negotiations with real madrid, which (who) had agreement (convention) with pole, they have been ended according to " journal lodz ", which (who) has informed to monday of contract from lodz (boat) dating Lampego, pole will sign agreement (convention) on three 3 123 534 lat < summer > < year > too dol. They will pay real by regulations maximum allowed 350 thousand amount ( Knicks NBA wykupnego dol. ), But additional 806 thousand dol. It will pay from wages in instalments for april for freedom 2007 year ( ) < self-service store > Lampe. It does not confirm information of amount < self-service store > Lampe, yesterday which (who) was at family in lodz (boat) else. They are settled < handle (settle) > with real - all case already, I will pay off contract in month instalments in madrid. I ride to warsaw tomorrow < tomorrow > pekaesem, I fly for new york from there and probably, < credible > I will sign contract. What probably, < credible >? But how will not get I? But well < goods (right) >, I concede it can not stand nothing principle of on barrier - already. However, as yet, I will say nothing about money it says - Lampe. Has to return after signing (subscribing) agreement (convention) with (from) on several weeks for poland else Knicks. I would like to train seniors with representation - polish < poland >, but that remain from it see leave (go out) it says how (as) informally -. Contract will sign within closest days Lampe, to wednesday most probably. It remain only robot (job) bureaucratic already, but somewhat contract will have to take club with option of extension (prolongation) on fourth season after three from new york for amount greatest three-year ( decision be right < law (as of right) > ) than lodz newspaper has served. This way, in history best become earning basketball player Lampe NBA, immediately which (who) has signed contract after choice (election) in second (other) round draftu. In general sportsmen must agree with contract for minimal obligatory rates in (to) in this season for year 367 thousand dollars tray < such > ( near ) NBA. It has been chosen in june by with number 30 Lampe drafcie Knicks, in second (other) round first.
</b>
The words in parentheses are possible translations of the words before them.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

As a side not if you click on the link below detailing a serbia and montanegro photo gallery, look who isDunking the ball.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shelken</b>!
> According to Polish sources, the contract is agreed. It will look like that
> 
> 1. Lampe signs a 3 yr deal with 4 year- team opiton , for around 3,2 mln
> ...


alrght!! thats good news, now milicic better sign soon too, so both can be in the video games.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Learning to speak polish wouldn't help me in the PJ's...


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Alright! Good news. Lampe's development should be one of the few fun things to follow on the Knicks this year, like Jose Reyes on the Mets. If Lampe and Sweetney can both do some damage, enough to keep KVH on the bench, that would be good.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> Learning to speak polish wouldn't help me in the PJ's...



No polish people in the PJ's anymore?


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

this is really good. im just waiting for it to be officially announced.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

yea me too


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

It was just officially announced!


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

smart for the 3 year

now we got bird rights


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shelken</b>!
> According to Polish sources, the contract is agreed. It will look like that
> 
> 1. Lampe signs a 3 yr deal with 4 year- team opiton , for around 3,2 mln
> ...


I think it will take a while for him to develop, and he might not even be near his potential by the end of this deal, but it's an awesome step for the Knicks, as 2 lottery picks (basically) signed and sealed for camp this fall already.

-Petey


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

do any you feel that with the lack of big men in the east, after he matures lampe will become a center? he could be a high post center, like a vlade divacs, but more of an athlete, and a better jump shot. 

i dont believe he weighs 270, but he's atleast 240 now and will put on weight, he's only 18.

i dont think he could guard any 3 in the league, so i believe his futures at PF and C. if the knicks could get a big bruiser in a couple years and rotate sweetney/lampe/dale davis-like bruiser at PF/C i believe that would be a solid rotation. maybe vranes will turn into a defensive force and a sweetney/vranes/lampe rotation would work.


----------

